# Where can I get an ENT style viv from



## Taodao (Oct 9, 2007)

I am trying to change over from habistat type vivs to ENT type for darts. 
Where do people get theirs from?
I have contacted rainforest vivs but they only do collection only and travel alone would be about the same cost as 1 viv.
I have considered self build but would still need to obtain the moulding etc for doors etc.
Any suggestions would be welcome
Thanks


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Mate, give Dale a call, he now delivers throughout the UK for only £20.00. His vivs are top notch!

Amphibian vivaria - DMS Vivaria

Got one delivered yesterday and he's a great guy. He's also on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/DmsVivaria


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Seconded. I've heard nothing but positive things about Dales vivs and the quality is superb in that they don't leak and the doors fit perfectly.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Here's the viv, *it's huge* and very good quality. Dale even used bespoke mesh and drilled holes for misting pipes free of charge.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Mate, give Dale a call, he now delivers throughout the UK for only £20.00. His vivs are top notch!
> 
> Amphibian vivaria - DMS Vivaria
> 
> ...


 
i agree with Terrarium on this one i also got tanks from Dale are there super, good quality great value. also he will make to the size you want i got 3 at 30wx45dx60h 

if you want i can get some pics


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Here's the viv, *it's huge* and very good quality. Dale even used bespoke mesh and drilled holes for misting pipes free of charge.
> 
> image


That looks a big bugger James. What are the dimensions on it?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

It's 50x50x100 Jon


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

There better prices then a used exo terra !!!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

anyone know where he's based? Can't seem to find out his location on the website.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cornish-J said:


> anyone know where he's based? Can't seem to find out his location on the website.


J, he's based in Gloucester.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> There better prices then a used exo terra !!!


Personally Exo Terra can go do one!! lol Much prefer E.N.T Style terrariums. 

I also recommend you speak to Richie.b from Rainforest Vivs (who I shall be dealing with very soon) and Marc at Dartfrog.co.uk. 

There are a few people out there I have discovered but some are quite expensive! But Amphibian vivaria - DMS Vivaria seem really good value for money!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah takes a bit of messing around to get an exo terra "usable" shall we say.
I've been considering changing everything to the ENT style of vivs.
Cost more buying a new or used exo to then fiddle with it and get it usable!!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> Yeah takes a bit of messing around to get an exo terra "usable" shall we say.
> I've been considering changing everything to the ENT style of vivs.
> Cost more buying a new or used exo to then fiddle with it and get it usable!!


Yeah exactly, they are simply a big pain in the backside! I prefer the E.N.T style completely and would never get an Exo Terra Terrarium and use it lol I will be getting all 19 species in my collection in E.N.T's, but just the first 9 species first!  haha 

It's well worth the money if I am honest to convert Terry, go on you know you want to convert to solely E.N.T :whistling2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

The thing is and like many, I have always gone down the exo-terra route - why? because they are main stream and can pick them up at local stores, web and eBay. We all know they are pretty null but until now, what choice did we have. Unless you live within a small radius of these specialist viv builders, collection or delivery was simply not possible. I for one would not shell out £50+ for delivery of an ent style viv. 

Do the maths...

£40 viv errrr... +£50 delivery (figures don't stack up for the end consumer) = £90
.
Yes you could pick them up at shows but most of us want them on the fly, as and when we need them. Not based on 2 or 3 times a rudy year.

What Dale has done here is spot on. He offers a flat rate of £20 per delivery on his route days. He even covers them until they are safely in your house. If one breaks in transit, yup he replaces it.

The craftmanship is also top end. The finish is superb and like I said earlier, holes, different mesh, 'L' profiles... all free of charge so in my eyes, he is the clear choice for many in the search for these kind of specialist vivs.

Dale will be getting my money as I plan on getting many more of these. 10/10! Take it or leave it.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> J, he's based in Gloucester.


Thank you


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> The thing is and like many, I have always gone down the exo-terra route - why? because they are main stream and can pick them up at local stores, web and eBay. We all know they are pretty null but until now, what choice did we have. Unless you live within a small radius of these specialist viv builders, collection or delivery was simply not possible. I for one would not shell out £50+ for delivery of an ent style viv.


Very True and fair enough in my opinion but I think it is worth the money to shell out the extra for delivery of several Terrariums, but like you said though these are "Specialist" Terrariums which new or non specialist keepers wouldn't really go for normally. (Some people don't know what they are)

At the end of the day it's completely up to the person in question what they go for but for me, E.N.T should be more widely available. They are becoming more and more popular and are worth the price.




Terrarium Supplies said:


> Do the maths...
> 
> £40 viv errrr... +£50 delivery (figures don't stack up for the end consumer) = £90


The delivery actually varies in all honesty, it does stack up at several establishments and if someone was spending a large amount of money on Terrarium (not just a single tank) and buying in bulk the delivery would be exactly the same amount. Some places actually won't deliver if they don't see it as worth it so the £90 wouldn't be a decent amount of money for the time and effort of them delivering. 

Would you travel 100 miles for only £90? I certainly wouldn't bother, definitely wouldn't really cover the time or distance for the delivery. 




Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yes you could pick them up at shows but most of us want them on the fly, as and when we need them. Not based on 2 or 3 times a rudy year.


I go out to Hamm quite regularly every year and if I am honest, they are similar prices to those found in the UK which doesn't make it worth the travel for them. Why E.N.T isn't more widely supplied or available in the UK, I don't know lol They are a good system and definitely has my preference over the Exo Terra range.

This Dale guy sounds really good actually I must admit!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

MantellaMan said:


> The delivery actually varies in all honesty, it does stack up at several establishments and if someone was spending a large amount of money on Terrarium (not just a single tank) and buying in bulk the delivery would be exactly the same amount. Some places actually won't deliver if they don't see it as worth it so the £90 wouldn't be a decent amount of money for the time and effort of them delivering.


Yes maybe if you were ordering a few of these but the vast majority of us just want a nice specialist viv for the new inhabitant. I did ere on the side of other suppliers for one of these vivs but in the end, the delivery did it for me in the end.



MantellaMan said:


> I go out to Hamm quite regularly every year and if I am honest, they are similar prices to those found in the UK which doesn't make it worth the travel for them. Why E.N.T isn't more widely supplied or available in the UK, I don't know lol They are a good system and definitely has my preference over the Exo Terra range.


Yea, too true! Some of the stuff they have over there is epic. I'm running round like a young child when I'm in there. The vivs and equip are superb!


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

Nice to see people are happy with my vivs and the cost of my deliveries.

any questions ask away.

Cheers Dale.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll warn you now, you might get a trip to cornwall in the neat future fella lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> i'll warn you now, you might get a trip to cornwall in the neat future fella lol


Not before he comes back up to the North! You southerners have your way far too often meh'''' :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Good to see you here Dale! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

great cornwall in the summer just right. and thanks for the feed back James.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Not before he comes back up to the North! You southerners have your way far too often meh'''' :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Good to see you here Dale! :mf_dribble:


i clocked up over 100miles the other weekend trying to find some wood for my viv lol, we've got 4 shops in cornwall that have reptiles, i struggle to find frogs, luckily my most local have a fair few:flrt:

cornwall's like (game of thrones reference) beyond the wall lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> we've got 4 shops in cornwall that have reptiles, i struggle to find frogs, luckily my most local have a fair few:flrt:
> 
> cornwall's like (game of thrones reference) beyond the wall lol


we've got 3 shops in chesterfield, I wouldn't sh#t on any of them! :whistling2:

thank god we have the worldwide web!


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

well next time give me a shout as i dont just build vivs i also supply every thing else.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> we've got 3 shops in chesterfield, I wouldn't sh#t on any of them! :whistling2:
> 
> thank god we have the worldwide web!


chesterfield always confused me, it's dead on the yorkshire border isnt it ? (i'm from west yorks originally)


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had 4 ENT style vivs from Dale and they are superb. I have also got one of his rearing vivs with a very clever lid that has sliding doors but can also be completely removed. The other big plus for his vivs is Dale is a really nice guy as well.:2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> well next time give me a shout as i dont just build vivs i also supply every thing else.


sounds good, dartfrog have some cool stuff, but i'm tired of bit part ordering and £15 delivery


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

only thing now is to find out what i need if any thing to move frogs.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> sounds good, dartfrog have some cool stuff, but i'm tired of bit part ordering and £15 delivery


amen to that, Marc is a great guy but his delivery charges are ridiculous!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Cornish-J said:


> amen to that, Marc is a great guy but his delivery charges are ridiculous!


anywhere else you'd recommend round our way fella, dont mind plymouth or even exeter, Falmouth isnt too far from them. Love going Carnon Downs, Andy has been a great help during my learning curve, visited Gills and Gecko's, Trimar, Blackacre and Chacewater, chacewater has been bought out and has a load more stock and less dead animals lol.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cornish-J said:


> amen to that, Marc is a great guy but* his delivery charges are ridiculous*!


It`s *not* Marc.
It`s whats called the post office.
Earlier this year they changed their pricing.
I asked for 4 bags of leaves from a friend and the rip off T$&£$s wanted £11 to post them.
So she managed to squeeze them into a smaller box to get a lower rate and then I get a card saying I`ve to pay the tossers £3.60 to get them as they claim she never paid postage on them.
They can`t seem to grasp that they wouldn`t have been sent if she hadn`t paid at the counter.
No wonder they`re going down.

Mike


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

for sure marc is a top guy with him you get what it sayes on the tin. the only trouble is there are a few pretenders to his thrown.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i don't blame dartfrog at all, just a case of, living down this end of the country we've not got many places to go to find anything, i raided the hell out of carnon downs for wood, not much selection in that sense, good for frogs tho. so we have to order most stuff online which in itself isnt great as i liek to look through the wood etc


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> I have had 4 ENT style vivs from Dale and they are superb. I have also got one of his rearing vivs with a very clever lid that has sliding doors but can also be completely removed. The other big plus for his vivs is Dale is a really nice guy as well.:2thumb:


let me know how them rearing vivs are mate, when Dale dropped my tanks off we talked about these, would be interested in some once i get some thing to freaking breed.... spend all weekend getting frustrated with trying to build a rain chamber had attempts, all failed for diff reasons at one point i had a frog on the window at 1am

dale could you build a fully working rain chamber? id be very interested :notworthy:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I've done a bit on eBay lately !!! Never again the fees on eBay, then PayPal fees and f**k me the new Royal Mail prices it ended up be double the postage I had said !!!!!!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> let me know how them rearing vivs are mate, when Dale dropped my tanks off we talked about these, would be interested in some once i get some thing to freaking breed.... spend all weekend getting frustrated with trying to build a rain chamber had attempts, all failed for diff reasons at one point i had a frog on the window at 1am
> 
> dale could you build a fully working rain chamber? id be very interested :notworthy:


Will do mate. Should be perfect for starting off the froglets once they morph. Found another 7 eggs today so may need to get a couple more from Dale. :lol2:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> i raided the hell out of carnon downs for wood,


I do exactly the same, If I need any wood I simply go down to my local wood and get some! lol I don't know why but I prefer the stuff over bit's you find in the shop  lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

MantellaMan said:


> I do exactly the same, If I need any wood I simply go down to my local wood and get some! lol I don't know why but I prefer the stuff over bit's you find in the shop  lol


carnon downs is a garden center with a reptile shop im afraid, would love to go out in the wild routing but worried about what i'd bring back


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> let me know how them rearing vivs are mate, when Dale dropped my tanks off we talked about these, would be interested in some once i get some thing to freaking breed.... spend all weekend getting frustrated with trying to build a rain chamber had attempts, all failed for diff reasons at one point i had a frog on the window at 1am
> 
> dale could you build a fully working rain chamber? id be very interested :notworthy:


Yes i can i made one for my redeyes to breed .


----------



## Taodao (Oct 9, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys
I will give him a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> anywhere else you'd recommend round our way fella, dont mind plymouth or even exeter, Falmouth isnt too far from them. Love going Carnon Downs, Andy has been a great help during my learning curve, visited Gills and Gecko's, Trimar, Blackacre and Chacewater, chacewater has been bought out and has a load more stock and less dead animals lol.


I dont know of many places down here that stock much dart frog stuff - carnon downs and trimar are the best places for darts. All my equipment i buy online and wood/decor etc i just get from the woods up the road.


Dale - what's the largest ENT style viv you've made and can make?


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

the largest Dartfrog viv i have built was 150x60x60cm but now i will build what ever the customer needs.


plus i am trying to provide a service so i will try to bring a few different pieces of wood for people to chose from.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

How do you find a viv of that size? i.e. false bottom strong enough to support real wood, stones etc? or will it need extra strengthening etc?

I'm after approx a 150x55x70 but would like the option of using large peices of solid (heavy) wood with real stones/pebbles etc.

Also - are you able to make the panoramic style vivs? and if so, in the size i quoted above?


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

In a couple of weeks I am moving house and have a large brick workshop in the garden which (obviously) is going to be a phib house  As I have a blank sheet of paper to work with, I am considering replacing all my exo tanks for ENT style.

With a good number of people now buying these, can someone please take a few quick snaps of how they lay the substrate? Do you lay wood or stones etc to stop the substrate falling into the channel at the front? All my false bottoms are flat so never really thought about this.

Thanks


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

the one i made did not have a false bottom but it is not a problem its all down to good planning.

yes i can make the panoramic viv the size you are asking about i think i was the first person in the uk to build the panoramic viv when all i got was the hood and a plan for the viv.

Hi Muggs i have lots of pictures on my web page and my facebook page so feel free to take a look and if i can help in any way just ask.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Muggs said:


> In a couple of weeks I am moving house and have a large brick workshop in the garden which (obviously) is going to be a phib house  As I have a blank sheet of paper to work with, I am considering replacing all my exo tanks for ENT style.
> 
> With a good number of people now buying these, can someone please take a few quick snaps of how they lay the substrate? Do you lay wood or stones etc to stop the substrate falling into the channel at the front? All my false bottoms are flat so never really thought about this.
> 
> Thanks


There are a few ways you can do it bud.

First up, you can fill the gully with drainage balls completely and use substrate right to the vent, good for frogs like pums:-



















Build it up big time to form a terrace and cliff look:-



















Small 'lip' of tree fern or cork:-










Or even just leave a gap between the edge of your substrate and the edge of the false bottom:-










Frogs drag stuff into the gully anyway. :lol2:

Ade


----------

